# Prayers for my Father



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 21, 2013)

I had any thread in here awhile back requesting prayer for my father who was diagnosed with cancer.

Today I'm sitting in the hospital and we are about to be at the end of his journey. It's just a matter of time now. I ask once again for prayers for him that his transition to be with his Creator is peaceful. That my family needs prayers to help us thru this is a understatement as well. I know I am not the first nor will I be the last to lose a father. But this is my father and while I am now trying to be strong for my mother and my family, inside I'm still the scared little kid needing his father. I had no idea. 

I love GON and Woody's and I know y'all are a praying group of guys and gals. If you could throw one up for us, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 21, 2013)

Right there with yall in spirit.  Are you at Emory?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 21, 2013)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 21, 2013)

We are at Northside/Forsyth


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Praying for you all and that he passes peacefully.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 21, 2013)

Say everything you want to say.  Don't wait.  Peace to ya brother.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 21, 2013)

I am so sorry. My Prayers are that the crossing is peaceful for your Dad. May God Bless.


----------



## CHRISTIAN HUNTER (Jan 21, 2013)

*Prayers*

May the holy spirit comfort you and be with you and your family through this. Just know that soon he will be in no more pain, heavin is perfect.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Indeed it is. Thank you very much.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2013)

Prayers sent! Will keep you all in our prayers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you durin` this difficult time.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 21, 2013)

our prayers for ya'll


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jan 21, 2013)

Prayers have been sent. When I lost my father about 5 years ago, I was in a haze. I had to put him in hospice, and I thought I had given up on him, I thought I didnt give my father a fighting chance. So, I prayed and ask God to handle it, I didnt know what to do. A few days later, he passed, God took away my pain  and sorrow. My brother, may God our Father touch your and your families heart and lives, and comfort you and support you in these hard times. Lean on Him, and let Him heal your heart. I know what your going through and you are in my prayers


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 21, 2013)

Praying for your Dad and the family............


----------



## Sargent (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from here.


----------



## Salter (Jan 22, 2013)

Prayers sent! It will be 2 years in March since I lost my dad. I miss him everyday! I feel your pain!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. My dad passed peacefully at 10 pm tonight. The nursing staff at Northside Forsyth were top notch and they were awesome at helping us thru this time. I appreciate the prayers.


----------



## jlb54 (Jan 22, 2013)

Their will be peace and comfort knowing he's has no more pain and has gone to a better place.Prayer's to the family.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear about your dad. I lost my dad last year and it is very tough. Prayers sent!


----------



## callaway (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your father.  Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cherish your memories of your Father and just know that he is in a much better place looking over you and your entire family now.  I lost mine back in 1980 on his 68th birthday and I still miss him everyday.  I cherish the traits and wisdom that he passed onto me and I live my life just as a blueprint of his.

My continued Prayers are being sent for your family.


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 22, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2013)

My condolences. My thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 22, 2013)

You've joined a group no one enjoys being a part of. Very sorry for your loss, and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 22, 2013)

I am sorry for your lost and prayers to you and the family.   He is resting in peace and no longer suffering.


----------



## brown518 (Jan 23, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 23, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 23, 2013)

Continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## K80 (Jan 23, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 23, 2013)

Prayers sent and may God bless!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw I was too late on here. I'm sorry man. I lost someone who I would consider a 2nd dad, I don't know how you feel but I have an idea. Words can't describe it, I hope you and your family get through great. Prayers sent


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry for your loss and prayers for your family. I would think it's one of the hardest things to cope with. Even though we know it's bound to happen it's still hard to go through the loss. My Dad is still around but I know it's gonna be hard when he's gone.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 25, 2013)

Hate to hear this brother. Prayers said for you and the family.


----------

